# Medic Marine's Medical Misadventure with paint



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I have been away from the hobby for roughly 3-4 years. I have parter with the vast majority of my models as they were to numerous to ship 15000+ Km. Now that I am settled and Uni is in full swing I found a GW and wondered in, a lot has changed in the time I was gone. So after two weeks of internal strife I have jumped back into the hobby. 

Rather than stress about the playing, rules, and finding new people to game with I decided to paint. I used to rush a model and paint shit models so I could play them. So now I want to get better at painting. To jump in I figured I would try some of the techniques I was never good at. So my first batch is going to be the Space Marine Heroes. Starting with the chaplain. 

Primes black I took the time to get rid of mold lines as best I could and get the abbadon black where the spray didn't cover before trying a 1:1 mix of Dawnstone & Adminstratum Grey as primary highlights. 

First attempt at painting in a few years be gentle...k:













Chaplain's body with primary highlights, needs to be cleaned up. 






View attachment 959976666


All feedback is appreciated! 
-Medic


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks fine so far mate, what's the next step for highlights?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Looks fine so far mate, what's the next step for highlights?


Plan is a 2:1 admin grey and dawn stone to a final pure admin grey. 
Did the soft armor as lead belcher with a ulin black wash. Tried to smooth out the thick highlight spots as well. Will make a run fir gold and bone colored paints to tackle head and trim tomorrow.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> Plan is a 2:1 admin grey and dawn stone to a final pure admin grey.


Rule of three is a good one to use for painting! I like the agrax earthshade to dull the gold and bone, and then drybrush the original colour over the top. Try it and see what you think!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Chaplain Base: gold and purity seal*

As the title says, I have placed the base to the gold portions of the chaplain, and parchment/purity seals. The initial highlights have been touched up and the backpack has been highlighted as well. Soft armour on the arms, bolt pistol have been done as well. 













Next steps will be to do second highlights of the armour, and wash the seals and parchment. 
With any luck I will base all of the bone surfaces as well tonight. 

feedback welcome


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Your progress is looking good! I'd perhaps consider doing a bone drybrush over the parchment and taking your black back and very slowly narrowing the highlights using the tip of the brush, which may make things pop a little more. 

Overall good progress though!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Your progress is looking good! I'd perhaps consider doing a bone drybrush over the parchment and taking your black back and very slowly narrowing the highlights using the tip of the brush, which may make things pop a little more.
> 
> Overall good progress though!


Cheers, I bit the bullet and bought a decent paint brush and totally agree. Hopefully getting to do my bone and remaining gold washes tonight and then look to the remaining Armour highlights and cleaning the thick lines up.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> I bit the bullet and bought a decent paint brush and totally agree


Funny you should say that, after doing all my skitarii and getting increasingly frustrated with the apparent degredation in my skills, I actually had a critical look at my brushes and discovered that not one of them had a useable point, and several were looking pretty splayed (oops, stippling wrecks them...). Amazing the difference that it makes!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

All base colors done, applying the washes to bone now and struggling to highlight the armour. 

Trying to decide what chapter these should be, thinking of going full Vanilla and painting Ultramarines.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

That is turning into a lovely looking model. Can't wait to see it finished. Keep it up.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Agreed, seeing it close up confirms that the model is all kinds of awesome. I think you are progressing very well.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Agreed, seeing it close up confirms that the model is all kinds of awesome. I think you are progressing very well.





The Gunslinger said:


> That is turning into a lovely looking model. Can't wait to see it finished. Keep it up.


Thank you for the kind words, keeps the motivation high!

Bones and gold have been washed with the parchment with layered and highlights applied, need to work up the courage to put writing on the parchment.









I do believe that I have come to an understanding of what I want chapter wise, and for a theme of my force. I wish to make a strike force of Ultramarines (I know bitch move...) but theme them as the strike force arriving with the Dark Angels to purge Fenris. Seems like a good way to motivate me and allow me to use multiple company designs.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> need to work up the courage to put writing on the parchment.


I use a .05 mm fine tip pen personally. Currently using a 'Copic' brand one.



Medic Marine said:


> but theme them as the strike force arriving with the Dark Angels to purge Fenris.


Nice idea! Those filthy mutants need purging anyway... moving to Baal next?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> I use a .05 mm fine tip pen personally. Currently using a 'Copic' brand one.
> Idea stolen! Thank you
> Nice idea! Those filthy mutants need purging anyway... moving to Baal next?


I read the fluff for this and was rather sad, I used to have a full Battle company of Disciples of Caliban... could have eradicated space puppies for the Lion.

Either way, I found a fun project in this and it will keep me sane. Below is the chaplain so far. 
Bolter has been painted red (base). The Purity seals have been highlighted and I found one I had missed (D'oh!)
The second edge highlight went on and I have tried to clean up the thick lines, a better smaller brush may be required. Also tackled my first smurf plus surface for the chapter seal on the left shoulder.














Cheers


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Chaplain Azygous of the 6th Company*

Chaplain update time...
I have glued the bloke together as I have mostly detail work done, I am pleased with how the skull helm bone and shoulder/knee skulls came out. Karak bone base, with a moderate wash of agrax earthshade then raised area painted with ushabdi bone and highlighted with screaming skull. Avoided the recesses. 








Placed my first ever transfer and hated it. Not a fun process, but alas such is life I suppose. Not displeased with the Ultra blue I came up with. Liked a tute I saw for a libby and went with that as my Blue. Caldor Sky base, then recess shade with drakenhof night shade wash. Highlight with teclis blue, final highlight of lotherin blue needed to finish. Need to go slower and layer up in the future got rushy and didn't think my paint enough. 







Put the shattered aquilla as a stone, and plan to highlight with admin grey after a wash of sepia, then bicarb snow to the majority. 

Please fire off some criticism. Ideas for the eyes are greatly appreciated, feeling red, might try a subtle glow as well.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Starting to look great! The one criticism I have is on the highlight lines on the back of his leg. At places they are a bit wide and don't continue in a smooth way. 

I put the parts I'm referring to in red circles here: 









Touching up these with the black will make a big difference I expect. 

On glowing eyes here are some ideas!

A quick intro with an example: 
http://fromthewarp.blogspot.nl/2011/05/quick-study-in-glowing-eyes-effect.html

More expansive tutorial on OSL in general by the same guy:
http://fromthewarp.blogspot.nl/2011/01/painting-glowing-powerfist.html

and a great tutorial specific on glowing eye lenses:
http://www.coolminiornot.com/articles/1288-glowing-eyes-by-cyril

For the osl on my marines I use a reverse of the last tutorial. Painting the glow colour around the eyes and blending/feathering down into the armour colour.

Have fun! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The black and blue areas look great, I think I'd be more sold on the bone if it wasn't for the contrast over his forehead. That could stand a drybrush of Ushabti I think, to just bring it closer to the face and make it look a bit less like a concave area.

My method for transfers is (when I use them) to paint up the base, then gloss varnish it. Have a drop of detergent in a saucer of water to soak the transfer, cut as much of the clear transfer paper away as possible, once soaked, place it on the mini with a brush. Then wait for it to dry on in the correct position. Paint over the transfer to give the weathered appeareance and address any seams around the edges, then matte varnish the whole model to get rid of the gloss.

For the eyes, red is a great colour to go with skulls! I suggest mephiston red with a patch of orange on the raised lenses (trollslayer orange should do) then a prick of yellow to indicate pupils. Wash the lot with black or purple, then gloss varnish it.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Matcap said:


> Starting to look great! The one criticism I have is on the highlight lines on the back of his leg. At places they are a bit wide and don't continue in a smooth way.
> 
> Touching up these with the black will make a big difference I expect.


Thank for this, I need to still do the knee, thanks for the eye ideas


Iraqiel said:


> The black and blue areas look great, I think I'd be more sold on the bone if it wasn't for the contrast over his forehead. That could stand a drybrush of Ushabti I think, to just bring it closer to the face and make it look a bit less like a concave area.


I gave it a dry brush seems to have really helped IMO thanks!

Rather proud of how the stone aquilla came out, I slapped him up onto the base think it looks alright, gonna do the skull up for practice and then snow cause I have never done snow bases, and I think it would look cool against the ultra blue. 







Feel alright about the gold, think better highlighting would be better. I am pleased with purity seal wax portions though a touch of orange might really make it better. Best scroll work I have ever come up with. Eyes need to be done but I am deciding what/how to do them. 




















Thanks for the feedback, been enjoying painting this bad boy. 
Given that he has come along nicely I started putting primary colors on my libby. Thinking of taking off the skull on thee talbord front so his rank is codicer. Want him to be an attached librarian not of the 6th company. 







Lastly any tips for painting the shoulder trim orange ofthe 6th company? 
Cheers!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The overall effect of the chaplain is successful I think. Solid colors and nice contrasts. I don't recall what your goal is, table top quality and done or continually learning and getting better. For tabletop quality you're right on. To improve, some of the details need to be handled differently. 

I wouldn't recommend painting on the sprue. Invariably, this means that mold lines get missed and then there are the attachment points which don't have paint or primer on them once removed. I always paint marines in parts: head+chest+legs+base, left arm+weapon, right arm+weapon, backpack. This allows me to test fit everything before painting it, adjust the shoulder pads, line up weapons and hands, balance over the base. And I can clean up all the flash and mold lines. 

When it comes to highlighting, it looks like you could also stand to thin your paints out more. This would have helped quite a bit on the edge highlights on the black parts of the armor. Right now they're too wide as well as rough/uneven. 



Medic Marine said:


> ...
> Lastly any tips for painting the shoulder trim orange ofthe 6th company?
> Cheers!


When working over a black base coat, the most important thing to remember is to build up layers of color to your highlights. With a white base coat hot ate essentially starting with the highlights and shading down. With a black base coat you are starting with the shadows and building up to the highlights. It's also worth considering that most miniature paints are translucent and not totally opaque. 

When painting the orange trim over a black base coat you can do a few things. Paint a layer or two of white over the black and then paint the orange. Or you can layer up thin coats of brown, dark red, light red, and then orange. I prefer the second method and have used it extensively on my khornate armies. You can also do some combination as well.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I wouldn't recommend painting on the sprue. Invariably, this means that mold lines get missed and then there are the attachment points which don't have paint or primer on them once removed. I always paint marines in parts: head+chest+legs+base, left arm+weapon, right arm+weapon, backpack. This allows me to test fit everything before painting it, adjust the shoulder pads, line up weapons and hands, balance over the base. And I can clean up all the flash and mold lines.
> 
> When it comes to highlighting, it looks like you could also stand to thin your paints out more. This would have helped quite a bit on the edge highlights on the black parts of the armor. Right now they're too wide as well as rough/uneven.
> Thanks for this, definitely going for it on the libby this way.
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

You guys are all crazy for painting then assembling 

Lookin' good so far @Medic Marine, just remember you can never pay too close attention to detail when painting. I look forward to seeing your work progress k:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> You guys are all crazy for painting then assembling...


Why is that? Assembling first (which I did for years) always means I miss the hard to reach spots. I started out priming white and it's much less forgiving than black priming. I learned how hard it was to reach all of those little in-between places where all these little white spots remained.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Libby Base*

Forgot how much of a pain thinning pain can be, but the blue is much better. Same with the base color for the cloak. Do some touch up and the libby should be washed tonight. 



















Gonna go try and make some snow to base my chaplain with, that is about all I got so far, thinking of a head swap for the libby as well.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I really like the shade of blue that you have gone for, it looks glowy and excellent!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> I really like the shade of blue that you have gone for, it looks glowy and excellent!


Cheers, always disliked painting blue, glad it doesn't suck. 

Can finally post the libby thus far, since Telstra and Optus have unf^&*ed the internet NBN screwed up. Anyhow, still need to have final highlights to gold, and blur armour. 

Really pleased with the shade of the joints and soft armour. Need to finish purity seals. Gonna have to venture out to get oem flesh paint for the face and to highlight the leadbelcher. 

The big Question is do I paint all the smurfs this color blue or get the macragge and other blues fro their armour? 

Tried the drag and attachment lets see how it went. - It went shit will upload later after Essay writing....


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Now I cannot post any images... They are all "not a valid image"


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> Now I cannot post any images... They are all "not a valid image"


Where are you posting them from? A filesharing site will let you post with







, so perhaps check the URL?

Or is this a problem with post attachments?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Attachments keep failing. Don't have a file source for a url... have to try again.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What are you using to host images online for posting?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

ntaw said:


> What are you using to host images online for posting?


Currently I am not, school has stopped me from trying to find somewhere to host them. Any recommendations?




google drive failed...
and drop box...
Photobucket for the win!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

@Kreuger got me onto Flickr a little while back and it's worked great. Never an issue hosting/posting. 

That blue is definitely poppin'. Do you use a Guilliman Glaze over it to finish it to get that colour?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks @ntaw I think Flickr has been pretty solid. @Medic Marine the things that I really like are Flickr offers a free GB of storage and they have a she feature which produces BBCode which works directly on this forum.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

@ntaw the blue is caldor sky thinner over a black base. Recesses washed with Drankenhof Nightshade. Then cleaned up with caldor sky again. Still needs edge highlights across armour.

@Kreuger thanks for the info. See what happens and play around with more sharing sites. 

Cheers guys.

---+++ Clearance level: Command +++---
<<<>>> Sigma Level <<<>>>
Raise a Demi-Company of 3 Tactical, 1 Assault, 
1 Devastator. Each squad of your choice. 
Command Squad Litho has been assigned to you.
Make travel to Sector Reductus, investigation 
of cultist uprising, suspected Alpha level threats.

Assist local militia in stabilizing the planet, multiple
Guard Regiments are being raised, decapitate this 
insurrection.
---+++ Order Ended +++--- 

Azygous, stared at the data slate. He knew Litho squad well, they had served him well on many engagements. Something did not sit well with him about the order. The chaplain chastised himself internally. A day of penance for doubt would do his soul and mind good. Form a Demi-Company assist local militia and destroy the enemy's of man kind. Simple task for an Astartes. 
"Brother Azygous..." A voice drew Azygous' attention to the entrance to his chamber. Before him the newly raised codicer Kapoli stood blue robes with white trim. 
"Yes, codicier? How may I be of assistance?" The words carried more bite than Azygous had wished but he did not like the witch, even his own brothers.
Hiding the hurt in his reply Kalpoi responded "I wish to seek benediction and pray with you if you would have me." Kapoli looked to the ground, avoiding the Chaplain's gaze. 
"Of Course, come we shall go together, I hope you do not mind sharing benediction with brother Dradius. He has been promoted from scout to full brother with the 7th Company." The anger faded from Azygous' voice, witch or no all who served the emperor were his charges. A though came to him as he rose. 
"Brother Codicer? Do you have comabt assignments currently?" Azygous strod from his chamber, taking stride with Kalopi. 
"I am just now cleared for combat as codicer, I am hoping for deployment soon." The hope in the librarians face was poorly concealed. 
"I am to raise a force, I wish your comapny if it is possible." Azygous kept his gaze off the librarian. 
"It would be an honor, you have never personally requested a librarian in one of your forces." Kapoli realized what he had said to slowly to halt them. 
"Indeed I have not, It is no secret your powers draw mixed emotions within me. However, I would much like you to consult the Emperor's tarot on this mission and accompany us." Azygous did not know why but having the librarian present had calmed his nerves regarding the mission, and now the zeal for combat nestled in his organic heart. 
"Of course, Chaplain." 
"I will ask Tigrus to attach you and grant you mission access." Azygous strode down the hall with the librarian.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

So I have put primary layers on the captain. Next is washes and I need to learn how to paint banners ans power weapons.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking nice so far. Actually, I did a double take for a moment because he could totally go night lords from here with no difficulty...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes he could...
Was gonna make the cloak same orgabe as the company trim. So it will be a game changer I hope.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Well. Washes to armor, gold and cloak applied. Not as diapleased at the orange as I figured. Based the power sword tobsyart a power affect will see how that turns out.

Looks alright slapped together. Gotta ckean up armor and add some highlights. Think I have a nice aimple plan for the back banner.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It's interesting, against that brilliant blue the cloak is looking super flat. Maybe hit it with a heavy wash to shade it, then go over the raised areas with your colour blend again? Or perhaps it's just the photos washing out the depth from it...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> It's interesting, against that brilliant blue the cloak is looking super flat. Maybe hit it with a heavy wash to shade it, then go over the raised areas with your colour blend again? Or perhaps it's just the photos washing out the depth from it...


I found this funny because I didn't want a blinding orange. The Company colors for the 6th are like an earth tone orange. I'll give a wash and highlight another go. Cheers.


----------

